# bearded dragon



## seth (Nov 1, 2009)

right i have read a lot of different veiws on this but how offen do you feed yours and on what? my i make should allways has greens in is viv (mainly rocket and water cres) and in the morn and eve i give him 2 hoppers is this right thanks


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

The staple veg for bearded dragons should be spring greens, because they are high in calcium.
I would imagine that rocket would be too strong a flavour for them, a bit too peppery.
Try grated cucumber, carrot and butternut squash too.

I feed locusts as I find them better than crickets in most ways, apart from cost.
Feed as many locusts they will eat in a few minutes.

How old is your Beardie?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I feed my beardie salad and spring greens with cucumber and curly cale, i put nutrabol on this twice a week.

I feed crickets twice a day, about 8 at a time. A tub used to last me a week now its lasts three days, greedy bugger lol

I feed hoppers twice a week, occasionally mealworms but opinion is divided on feeding them.


----------



## Shaun727 (Nov 1, 2009)

it depends on your beardies age 

Juvenile:- should be fed as Meany cricket as they can in 10 mins
and then offered a mixed salad romaine spinach and mustard greens
are all good choices as they are high in calcium you can also give them
carrots green beans parsnips figs kiwifruit in small amounts to add for a more 
appetizing meal but no more than 10% of the dish

Adults:- will eat more veg and less crickets as the get older 

don't use crickets to large for them as it will cause digestive problems
crickets and salad should be no larger then the width of the dragons head 

hope that help


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Shaun727 said:


> it depends on your beardies age
> 
> Juvenile:- should be fed as Meany cricket as they can in 10 mins
> and then offered a mixed salad romaine spinach and mustard greens
> ...


Spinach is a huge no for reptiles.
It isn't high in calcium, it actually binds calcium.

Any food item should be no bigger than the gap in between their eyes.


----------



## muzza89 (Sep 25, 2009)

can i feed my beardy dragon a baby mouse


----------



## R3ignlasting (Jan 3, 2010)

I give my juvenile Diablo collard greens every day, and feed him crickets 2-3 times a day.
And, once a week, I give him a small treat of fruit. 1 little piece of peeled apple, and a few insides of Strawberries. He eats around 20-35 crickets a day.



muzza89 said:


> can i feed my beardy dragon a baby mouse


I'm not sure. But I think you can when he/she is older, because the baby mouse might attack the beardie at it's juvenile age of life.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

R3ignlasting said:


> I'm not sure. But I think you can when he/she is older, because the baby mouse might attack the beardie at it's juvenile age of life.


???

Feeding live vertebrates is cruel. Why anyone would want to feed a live mouse to a lizard, I'm not quite sure. I understand some snakes won't take dead mice.....but lizards, especially Beardies are mainly insectivores.....


----------



## Shaun727 (Nov 1, 2009)

MissG said:


> ???
> 
> Feeding live vertebrates is cruel. Why anyone would want to feed a live mouse to a lizard, I'm not quite sure. I understand some snakes won't take dead mice.....but lizards, especially Beardies are mainly insectivores.....


 i totally agree there no need for it as the dragon will gain very little eating them buy the time they are that size and more than likely just cause digestion problems


----------



## R3ignlasting (Jan 3, 2010)

Shaun727 said:


> i totally agree there no need for it as the dragon will gain very little eating them buy the time they are that size and more than likely just cause digestion problems


Like I said, I wasn't sure.


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

muzza89 said:


> can i feed my beardy dragon a baby mouse


Its depend on the size of the bearded dragon.If your beardie is large enough then you can.But if it is small then it is not wise.


----------

